# Levi's Gran Fondo ticket



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone have a ticket for the Gran ride they don't want? They are soldout on the site. I'd really like to try and tackle this ride!


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

The official fb page has ads selling them at face value


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I know a guy in my local riding group that can no longer go. If you still need one PM me.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I might have to sell mine
:sad::sad:


----------

